# Home Roasting



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

I've got my eye on a cheap, second hand home roaster, the iRoast 2. I've read reviews and, while being a good roaster, it's obscenely hard to use, but it's next competitor is £200 more than this is going for.

Anyone else roast at home? Any tips or tricks, or horror stories about the iRoast?









Love ya,

Seamus


----------



## Neo (Jun 24, 2008)

iRoast is a little bit small and my friend said that as the heating up process is pretty quite, at darker roaster it's possible that you get the crust roasted to charcoal but it's still quite raw inside.

Have you considered Behmor, I've heard that a 220v version is coming out and I'm anticipating that


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

To be honest I've not really seen many apart from the Hottop and the iRoast. Will have a look though. Cheers


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

I have the Iroast, I love it. I don't really understand the technical side of things, however, I have done a lot of roasts with it that have come out great.

Having a programmable roast curve is great, but for the time being, I just use the built in ones for the ramp up, and stop it when the roast is ready.

The only issue with it can be the loud noise, especially as sometimes it does rattle!!

Great starter roaster though!!


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Hm...well, thanks to a speeding fine all roasters are now out of my reach, so I'll have a good look.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

argh, thats no good seamus!!!

I'll pm you with a suggestion!!

Chris


----------



## brewjester (Nov 12, 2008)

Seamus, chech out http://www.sweetmarias.com. They've got a great selection of roasters and beans. They could also tell you if anyone in your neck of the woods has the equipment to get you started. Hope this helps.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Cheers man









Put home roasting on hold for a bit, cos I'm entering the UKBC this coming year, which may cost a bit. Soonish though...


----------

